# The Reception > Sentiments Express >  Congratulation Kashif (quiet whisper) on 1k posts

## RAHEN

On your 1000+ informative, sensible and kind posts
hope to see u with many more posts to cherish..
keep coming and yes best of luck 

ALLAH bless u 
keep smiling

----------


## sikandar107

Whisper... Congratulations.  Its easy to write whatever we feel as a post on a particular subject.  But it is equally difficult to write with substance on an issue.  And I must appreciate and to the matter everyone will, that whatever Whisper writes, it has substance in abundance.  These are not just 1000 posts.  These are the mind set of a person as to how he perceives and deliberates his thoughts in a manner that is mostly acceptable by all.  I am sure bro, you would continue with such good work and  will enlighten us with your valued views always.  God Bless U !! And keep it up.:thumbs:

----------


## RAHEN

^ no doubt on that...i equally agree.

----------


## Miss_Sweet

Congrats Kashif:giveflower;

----------


## volvo

Mubarak Ho Ji..bohat Bohat... :Smile:

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm I didn't know I reached 1000 posts.
Well thank you for the kind words of appreciation Rahen and Sikandar :giveflower;
I will try to keep up my posting, and I'll try my best to reach 2000 posts now  :Wink: 
And about my posts being informative, that is the sole reason of posting, to share information, and increase understanding of certain events, articles, or issues.  :Smile: 

Thanks a lot Naila and Haas :giveflower;

----------


## friendlygal786

Much congrats Kashif Bhai on 1,000 VERY interesting and intellectual posts  :Smile: 
I am always eager to read ur posts, keep posting!!
Great Job  :Big Grin:

----------


## Glamorous-Ladee

:thumbs:Congrats u... reached a 1000+ eh.. keep goin :lils; You are so great :giveflower;

----------


## Quiet Whisper

hmm Thank you Yas :givefl;

And thank you GL  :Smile: 
Thank you for the kind comments and flower :$
Will keep going  :Wink: 
:givefl;

----------


## friendlygal786

Oh Im sorry, it was a typo--I fixed it now :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

Congratulations Kashif  :Smile: 

Keep sharing your thoughts with us.

----------


## Quiet Whisper

Thanks a lot Yasra :givefl;

Thanks a bunch Fairy Api :giveflower;
Will do  :Smile:

----------

